# Watch "100Kg front squat.." on YouTube



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

100Kg front squat..: 




@MoDs can you add this to my journal please.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

@MoDs can you move this to my journal please.


----------

